# RIP Melange <3



## Seyer

I figured this would be the best place to post this since The Lounge was his home. Mods please move this as necessary.

If anyone has him as a friend on Facebook, check his profile. His mother shared this horrible news on there.

I wasnt extremely close to you bro, but I fucking loved you and you were my nigga. Waynecup Enterprises forever. RIP


----------



## Pillthrill

From Facebook : I am sorry to report to everyone this is Tom's mom, Tom died yesterday, you can call me at xxx-xxx-xxxx

Please tell me its not true!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

RIP mel 
he was hilarious/a real cool diggity


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

jesus christ, what the hell happened? 

RIP


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Oh my God, this is horrible. Rest in peace Tom.


----------



## Vader

Not again  RIP


----------



## Kenickie

i'm trying to get a hold of some people to double check, but is there anything else more sincere than momz posting on your facebook? 

fucking lame. we should just shut the lounge down now.






rip


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

RIP Melange


----------



## Seyer

Its all over his Facebook profile, friends posting saying "RIP Tom". I really wish we knew more, but we cant always get all the info right away unfortunately


----------



## soundsystem00

What the fuck omfg dude


----------



## We are all ONE

Fuck - 2 of my closest friends on this board in the past couple months
I know the pain is over my friend

Ill write a bit more later


----------



## That_Guy

Goddammit


----------



## D n A

I talked to him the other day and we were joking around, and now he's gone? wtf. just getting to know him, now I never will. RIP man </3


----------



## Erich Generic

you've been realizzed not a shittt

it's better thann emo it *really* hurtzzzzzZZZZZZZZ


----------



## captainballs

What the FUCK man. I genuinely liked this guy and he's just going to disappear like that? Man, this is way too many fucking people way too fast. Bullshit.

RIP man, I'll see you on the other side for sure. Maybe we can get to know each other better then.


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## Carl Landrover

What?

This is one dude that I actually thought I would meet one day and chill with. This feels like it should be a joke.

Melange gone? I'm still not used to not having Tally around.... 


RIP buddy. I'll assemble for you


----------



## slushy muddy water

what the god damn fuck man 
he was right next to me 
WE WERE SUPPOSE TO MEET AT THE STAR

ahoy motherfucker 
ahoy hoy



> i like you too
> i know people care about me
> but i feel so alone
> "this world will pass away, and my emotions with it, why should i strive for acceptance and peace of mind"
> favorite lyrics
> but you cheer me up




kick tally in the nuts for me you asshole
ill miss you


----------



## EbowTheLetter

...


----------



## China Rider

this is horrible, he will be missed and thanks for the memories buddy


----------



## Kenickie

imma go pour one out

listen to some waynnee


----------



## Bomboclat

Omg Tom 

I honestly cant imagine a BL without Mr Waynecup himself, and it pains me to know that we never got to meet up and party it up like we said we would.

www.waynecup.com

Heres to you buddy, hope you're cuppin it up with black jesus.


----------



## GenericMind

You have to be fucking kidding me. When are you fucking morons going to stop thinking you're indestructible?  

Tom was a good dude. Hopefully this gets some of you fucktards to slow down and think twice. If I have to come back here for a thread like this again I'm going to fucking slap each and every one of you.

Smarten the fuck up and take care of yourselves.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

What the hell dude. How many times did I tell you how upset and mad I would be if you died? 
Who is going to take care of Taffy and cook her porkchops?
Who is going to call me and then apologize about calling me in that east coast accent?
Not cool Melange, not cool.

RIP dude


----------



## Chicago66

wow this is extremely lame. i come back to BL to see THIS?

and wtf Tally is gone too???

rip


----------



## kaywholed

rip brosef.  you were a lounge rat of the highest order.

waynecup.jpg


I want to die young and be immortalized by my friends online too.


----------



## fengtau

Oh man!  This is such sad news.  I never met him in person but he has always made me laugh on BL and FB.

RIP, Mel...


----------



## Mariposa

I just learned of this on FB.  Melange, I'll miss you.  Though we never met IRL, you were a true presence on the board and I will miss you.  

I'll be pouring one out as well.  I hope you find the peace that eluded you.


----------



## Pillthrill

I feels unreal. But I don't think its a joke. 
I will assemble tonight in your honor.
I wish I knew you better.... 
I wish I knew what happened....

Always in my


----------



## bagochina

that's life with drugs, i guess.
RIP


----------



## spork

so sad to lose another bler. much love to all his family and friends.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ive been talking to tom a lot recently.. this is horrible news.. i told him how much i worried and cared about him the last time we talked....


----------



## EbowTheLetter

"It shoulda been you, Erich."


----------



## Seyer

This ^


----------



## lonewolf13

fuck...


----------



## Erich Generic

lol @ bl funeral meetup


"git err done"

/southern accent


----------



## Erich Generic

I justt love dressing up for funerals


----------



## EbowTheLetter

"...it shoulda been you."


----------



## Erich Generic

@melange

G'DAY MATE


----------



## claire22

The fuck? I actually can't believe this. I hope you're still assembling up there soldier! We will miss you, top bloke


----------



## L2R

stop dying you cunts




rip dude.


----------



## axl blaze

/me sheds a tear 

he always sad the fucking nicest things to me. wanted to meet up real bad.... RIP. this bowl's for you


----------



## Erich Generic

Can't we get blacklight for one day? Or was melange really not all that important.


----------



## claire22

STFU Erich


----------



## DexterMeth

calling all speak..

i can still feel you.

-the shit is dead, the shit lives on.  

see you on the other side bro.

this one hurts .  a fucking lot.  done


----------



## Keaton

No fucking way.....


----------



## claire22

L2R said:


> stop dying you cunts


 
^this


----------



## marissaaaaaa

No no no no noooo  I wish I didn't get so wrapped up in shit these past few months and answered his calls.more. whyy is this happening I can't even...I loves that crazy fucker man  must hold in tears till I get out of work... guys..wtf


----------



## GenericMind

I'm so fucking disgusted with this entire message board right now I can't even put it into words. I'm disgusted for every post in the LoungeI responded to glorifying irresponsible behavior and you all should be too.


----------



## Larr_E

"May your glass be ever full.
May the roof over your head.
be always strong.
May you be in heaven 
a half hour before 
the devil knows you're dead..."




Rest in peace brother. You could lounge it up with the best of them...


----------



## DexterMeth

I just talked to him yesterday. 
yo bro.  least you dont have to tie your shoes now, nor even have to worrry about dem NDTITL.   It's science. I feel his presense like a cold stone warm living on in a DMT diamond
I told you bro, and your arlready there.  Thanks mans.  Now I how you in me.  Twice the power.


----------



## Owl Eyed

wo.w.................
are you fucking serious.
what the fuck.

..........................


----------



## Erich Generic

This song was originally for claire, but I'm devoting it to you Melange. RIP UNBRO

Sara Noxx - If You 


I remember once, when I told him to go back to his will smith images.

He replied, "that's good. I like that one."


RIP MElANGe


----------



## marissaaaaaa

I can say i never glorified his behavior GM. I always told him to cool it down and tried to be there for him to help. I wish he would've realized people did care about his well-being, and was able to listen to a caring friend more


----------



## papa

I can't believe this....another brother gone...


----------



## Owl Eyed

wtf is your problem melange. i told you everything was okay.


----------



## rath

I was going to go take a few of my guns up and shoot with him one day.


----------



## JB

I'm still not believing it. RIP due.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Fuck Tom. This sucks. This is very bad. We talked a few days ago. I said some things cause i was worried you told me to back off. And I did. I wish I hadnt, even if it wouldnt have made a difference.

Then again cause i back off our last worked were atleast pleasant. You are going to be so missed.

RIP.


----------



## JB

how the fuck do horrible cunts like me keep living and others die.


----------



## Owl Eyed

i hate oyu.


----------



## rath

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vZDNBLJdv1A20dK7g
Here's a song for you Tom. Least I can do.


----------



## undead

The fuck is this???

Man... I don't even know what to say.

Axl, saw your post on FB and thought you were just remembering on those who've passed... didn't realize until I read the comments that we've lost ANOTHER. This shit is fucked, depressing, and just all around unfortunate. I've never known the dude all that well, have only had a few interactions with him, and they were normally abrasive, but I always understood that he didn't really have ill will towards me, we seemed to have a mutual respect. I can't believe we've lost another BLer.


----------



## slortaone

fuck this shit

love you bro

i dont know what else to say, wont ever forget you man. 

spideylikeaboss.jpg

waynecup.jpg

-prime minister of waynecup; aus chapter


----------



## Albion

Too many blers dying...

RIP Melange
RIP Tally
RIP Evad
RIP Ektamine

When I joined up over a year ago, all of you were alive. You're all embedded into my memories of bluelight. Nothing should have changed. Drugs don't have to claim lives. RIP.


----------



## Keaton

^ god damn I miss ektamine too..


----------



## Pillthrill

Apparently his mom is looking for someone to take his dog Taffy who was with him at the end.
she is half boxer and half shepherd if someone knows someone that is looking for a dog....


----------



## Max Power

Some things about him rubbed me wrong the way but deep inside there was a good dude who will be missed by many. You loungerats need to stop dying.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

I wish I had an apt I would so take taffy


----------



## panic in paradise

RIP melange

~
Melange Tally Evad Ektamine RIP, just the memory of your presence helps save lives.


----------



## slortaone

if anyone can take Taffy get on that shit, consider it a massive priviledge. he loved that dog. i fucking wish i could.


----------



## We are all ONE

Dont let owl take him, Im tired of these threads

for realz: Ill be attending the funeral if my calendar permits and see what I can do to help w taffy  if one of his buddies does not step up


----------



## xstayfadedx

RIP Melange, even though I did annoy the shit out of you at times 
You will never be forgotten one cool ass nigga (not racist).

Two cups up.  Waynecup for life 

This is what I hate about drug forums, too many people end up dying.  You can't avoid it.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

RIP bro. I can't believe were never gonna meet up..


----------



## Methadone84

he never got to see my new tattoo i got helped my decision now it will remind me of this


----------



## nekointheclouds

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck.

.


----------



## Seyer

.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Keaton said:


> ^ god damn I miss ektamine too..



Me too.

Your all right.

Tom. Tally. Etkamine.

But I love the people from this place. Even if it mean im going to have to miss the people i meet if they die, i donno, I would rather have known them atleast.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

God damnit man I wish you were still here, we were gonna hang out this year! I had more time to get to know you, we had some fun times...

I will always love you man, another true good soul lost... 

Look out for me melange, RIP brother.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Fuck this shit. It's not supposed to be like this on a harm reduction forum.


----------



## panic in paradise

xstayfadedx said:


> RIP Melange, even though I did annoy the shit out of you at times
> You will never be forgotten one cool ass nigga (not racist).
> *
> Two cups up.  Waynecup for life*
> 
> This is what I hate about drug forums, too many people end up dying.  You can't avoid it.


*
Two cups up.  Waynecup for life*


----------



## nekointheclouds




----------



## slortaone




----------



## Owl Eyed

i was upset before.
now im better.

i miss you melange.
fuck you.


----------



## China Rider

i wonder what his last words were


----------



## Methadone84

GenericMind said:


> You have to be fucking kidding me. When are you fucking morons going to stop thinking you're indestructible?
> 
> Tom was a good dude. Hopefully this gets some of you fucktards to slow down and think twice. If I have to come back here for a thread like this again I'm going to fucking slap each and every one of you.
> 
> Smarten the fuck up and take care of yourselves.



Im sure to spill what if feel if this happens again i doubt some will change but if one or two change good but i doubt most will as i can honestly say myself i dont know if i change u only change unless it happens to you but then too late WHAT HAPPENED HERE


----------



## kytnism

finding it mad difficult to absorb this as a reality.

im sincerely going to miss you tom. there were many times when i was at work and youd shoot me a message or email to brighten my day, just because you were cool like that. thankgod i kept em all.

the suffering is no more babe.

rest peacefully  your fav aussie shiela.

...kytnism...


----------



## bagochina

oh shit, this is goooood sheet man. gurgle mumble...


----------



## nekointheclouds

slortaone said:


>



 So much love.


----------



## D's

:'(


----------



## ocean

rip


----------



## D's

I can't even put it into words.
Fuck you tom


----------



## Seyer

Youll always be here in my eyes, Tom. I love you buddy and I miss you


----------



## slortaone

^^^ 

ill post spideylikeaboss.jpg & waynecup.jpg forever my brother. im getting those fucking stickers made up too.

ah fuck man


----------



## Seyer

I was looking forward to the Waynecup bracelets


----------



## n3ophy7e

I just got home, and the first thing I saw on facebook was his mum's post....
My heart is breaking  
Tom this is fucking NOT COOL man, not cool.

Fuck....I don't even know what to say.......

 

Love ya MATE, we'll miss you, RIP  



Pillthrill said:


> Apparently his mom is looking for someone to take his dog Taffy who was with him at the end.
> she is half boxer and half shepherd if someone knows someone that is looking for a dog....


If I didn't live on the opposite side of the planet I would take Taffy in a heartbeat. 
I hope she finds an awesome loving new home


----------



## michael

GenericMind said:


> You have to be fucking kidding me. When are you fucking morons going to stop thinking you're indestructible?



prediction:  never.

not one retard will learn their lesson from this.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

goddamnit who told you to die

R.I.P. 

waynecup.jpg 

I share GM's sentiments this shit is ridiculous, who's gonna die next?


----------



## L2R

*attention, this is a bluelight member service announcement**
bluelight's allocation of tears have reached dangerously low levels due to the recent unprecedented degree of despair. anyone with an intention to harm themselves, whether it be on purpose, or due to a lack of care in their daily lives may find that in the event of their passing, there may be no tears left to shed in their memory. 

we can only hurt so much.*


----------



## lostNfound

poor fella, he was always going through some sort of problem. not long before this he had a few close friends & relatives pass also. he was struggling with a smile as always until his last. rest in peace indeed matey


----------



## lostNfound

This had to be shared here......... Watch it


----------



## Way|0st

tally now melange this is kinda surreal and scary...i think we all need some more education on what we're doing.....cause words cant describe whats going on here...


rip melange


----------



## ugly

But I have Melange's number in my cell... we were going to converse again.
There was no mention of anyone being unable to take a call.
Is Melange actually 
passed on?

no.  no.  I can't text Melange right now? no. no this is wrong. I feel like I fell asleep and woke up in a different diminsion. It's not much of a dimension for me if Melange is absent.


----------



## slortaone

i have melanges number and he had mine... the only cunt ive ever given my number to over the net. he tried to call me once and it wouldnt work, he obviously couldnt call aus. i always thought we would speak, i never got to talk to him properly. i wanted to meet that cunt so bad. man, i cant be mad but fuck man, im gutted. 

rest easy my brother.


----------



## ugly

I second everything slort said, and would like to add that I regret not calling him more often. If we knew who was next I would want to talk to him or her every day. I wasted time when I could have been talking to Melange. 

I'm stupid as a canyon.


----------



## Kenickie

GenericMind said:


> I'm so fucking disgusted with this entire message board right now I can't even put it into words. I'm disgusted for every post in the LoungeI responded to glorifying irresponsible behavior and you all should be too.



i'm sick of agreeing with generic mind all the time  but i do


----------



## ugly

I second everything slort said, and would like to add that I regret not calling Melange more often. If we knew who was next I would want to talk to him or her every day. I wasted time when I could have been talking to Melange. 

I'm stupid as a canyon.

fuck.


----------



## lostNfound

lol stupid canyons

canyonero.........


----------



## We are all ONE

Taffy has home!


----------



## slortaone

oh fucking nice work bro... have you taken him in?


----------



## Owl Eyed

inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## We are all ONE

nah , one of his buddies stepped up


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm with GM and Ken on this.  this place fucking disgusts me.  

melange was a great internetter, wish he could have handled his life like he handled his internet.

this is so fucking stupid.  makes me sick.  whatever happened to smoking grass and having some beers?  

regardless, he will be missed and i'm sending dirty south vibes to his friends and family.

sorry if this comes across as heartless, for all i know he got hit by a car, but that's not really the trend with BL deaths.

rip, friend.


----------



## GenericMind

I've confirmed with his family that it was an overdose.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

oh. my god

my love goes out to his family, i logged into FB and BL and read the news on both at the same time...


----------



## ChickenScratch

well, that just sucks.  sorry to hear.


----------



## Tenchi

I will assemble Team Weed for you one more time, bro.  I'mma burn one tonight in your honour.  Rest in Peace, my friend.


----------



## lilczey

i almost cried i saw ebow's avatar n I WAS LIKE TOM!!...

dude sooo fucking sad... 

RIP MY DUDE...

i kno u'd love me getting drunk "cupped" right now before work... he loved chipotle 

fuck he'd condone it... to u my nigga!!

TWA

team weed assemble


----------



## lilczey

the only other nigga on tinychat id commit crimes wit..

real hood ass nigga... CALL THE FBI nigga we aint scard


----------



## gloeek

Dearest Catman,
Tom, I love you. I will always love you with all my heart. I knew you weren't happy with your situation in life. I feel so guilty for some reason. I feel like it's my fault. I know it's all my fault. You told me it would be all my fault. I know it is. I feel like the shittiest shit head in the world. I literally can't stop crying. Why didn't you call me? WHY?! I just wanna fly up to heaven and give you the biggest kiss. I wish I could take your place and you could live. I really do. You were such an amazing, wonderful, funny person. I'm going to miss our late night talks. WHO THE FUCK AM I SUPPOSED TO FIGHT CRIME WITH?? goddamnit, Tom! I can't fucking believe you. WE WERE SUPPOSED TO GET MARRIED!! Please forgive me for any pain I caused you. Please, please, please. I love you soo much!! I really do. I know we never got to meet face to face, but I had the most incredible, non judgemental, carefree love with you. I will never feel like this towards anyone ever again. godfucking damnit, Tom! I love you! I'm going to miss you more than anyone in the world. I resent the fact that we can never get married now. What's Taffy going to do? You really didn't think this through well. Who's going to feed Taffy a box of KFC every night. She's going to miss you almost as much as I am. FUCK! FUCKITY FUCK FUCK. godamn, TOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM! COME BACK! PLEASE. 

Save me Catman!!   
I love you so much.

Love,
Dogwoman


----------



## gloeek

We are all ONE said:


> Taffy has home!



Taffy looks so sad. Where is she staying now? If she can't have a permanent home where she's staying now, she can stay with me for the rest of her life. I know Tom would approve of her staying with me.


----------



## papa

RIP my nigga....

team weed assemble...


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Sorry for your loss Gloeek, tom has told me how close you were to him. And I know how much he did love you but do not feel guilty, he wouldn't want any of us sobbing over his death. 

Instead he would want us to party in glory of his remembrance.

Rest easy brother, we'll see each other again someday.


----------



## gloeek

You're right. We should all get a box of wine tonight (that was his favorite) and party our asses off! 

BOX WINE PARTY!

oh baby bayyyybay. baby bayyybay.


----------



## alasdairm

it's always sad news when a bluelighter passes and this is no exception.





ChickenScratch said:


> this place fucking disgusts me.


why?

alasdair


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Can we please make BL black?
With Tom, Tally, Evad and Ekatime it only seems right.


----------



## nekointheclouds

gloeek said:


> Dearest Catman,
> Tom, I love you. I will always love you with all my heart. I knew you weren't happy with your situation in life. I feel so guilty for some reason. I feel like it's my fault. I know it's all my fault. You told me it would be all my fault. I know it is. I feel like the shittiest shit head in the world. I literally can't stop crying. Why didn't you call me? WHY?! I just wanna fly up to heaven and give you the biggest kiss. I wish I could take your place and you could live. I really do. You were such an amazing, wonderful, funny person. I'm going to miss our late night talks. WHO THE FUCK AM I SUPPOSED TO FIGHT CRIME WITH?? goddamnit, Tom! I can't fucking believe you. WE WERE SUPPOSED TO GET MARRIED!! Please forgive me for any pain I caused you. Please, please, please. I love you soo much!! I really do. I know we never got to meet face to face, but I had the most incredible, non judgemental, carefree love with you. I will never feel like this towards anyone ever again. godfucking damnit, Tom! I love you! I'm going to miss you more than anyone in the world. I resent the fact that we can never get married now. What's Taffy going to do? You really didn't think this through well. Who's going to feed Taffy a box of KFC every night. She's going to miss you almost as much as I am. FUCK! FUCKITY FUCK FUCK. godamn, TOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM! COME BACK! PLEASE.
> 
> Save me Catman!!
> I love you so much.
> 
> Love,
> Dogwoman



Glo


----------



## Max Power

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Can we please make BL black?



We already have Kenickie and Methadone, how many more do you want?


----------



## nekointheclouds

Lol


----------



## euphoria

RIP melange....


 glo glo



wonderful people are dying way too soon


----------



## gloeek

I don't think a day will go by where a tear doesn't fall down my face. 
He was so incredible. So hilarious. So handsome. So kind. Liked to have a good time.
I will treasure the hours we spent on the phone giggling like school girls.
I will never forget you, Tom.
You've touched my heart


----------



## Mariposa

Gloeek, I had no idea the two of you were so close.  {{hugs}}  Please take care of yourself.  I'm PMing you now.

My dad knows about Bluelight.  I called him and told him we've lost another of our own.  He started crying and sends his condolences as well.  Although yes, there are people here who glorify drug use, the difference this board has made in so many of our lives has probably saved more lives than it has taken.  I know I'll think twice the next time I am tempted to do something foolish.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Tom, TC isnt the same with out you. Not. At. All.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

GenericMind said:


> I've confirmed with his family that it was an overdose.


 thank god it wasn't a suicide. i was really worried it was...and if that was the case i would've felt so fucking guilty.
i still feel terrible, but he never ever listened to me when it came to drugs. so i can't feel like i would've made too much of a difference...



gloeek said:


> Dearest Catman,
> Tom, I love you. I will always love you with all my heart. I knew you weren't happy with your situation in life. I feel so guilty for some reason. I feel like it's my fault. I know it's all my fault. You told me it would be all my fault. I know it is. I feel like the shittiest shit head in the world. I literally can't stop crying. Why didn't you call me? WHY?! I just wanna fly up to heaven and give you the biggest kiss. I wish I could take your place and you could live. I really do. You were such an amazing, wonderful, funny person. I'm going to miss our late night talks. WHO THE FUCK AM I SUPPOSED TO FIGHT CRIME WITH?? goddamnit, Tom! I can't fucking believe you. WE WERE SUPPOSED TO GET MARRIED!! Please forgive me for any pain I caused you. Please, please, please. I love you soo much!! I really do. I know we never got to meet face to face, but I had the most incredible, non judgemental, carefree love with you. I will never feel like this towards anyone ever again. godfucking damnit, Tom! I love you! I'm going to miss you more than anyone in the world. I resent the fact that we can never get married now. What's Taffy going to do? You really didn't think this through well. Who's going to feed Taffy a box of KFC every night. She's going to miss you almost as much as I am. FUCK! FUCKITY FUCK FUCK. godamn, TOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM! COME BACK! PLEASE.
> 
> Save me Catman!!
> I love you so much.
> 
> Love,
> Dogwoman


 
glo  i feel the same way 






To my boo boo:
i feel extremely bad about our last conversation. you said some serious shit to me and i was in the library at school on my phone & didn't see the last thing you said. it kills me that i haven't talked to you in 3 weeks, and the last thing you said to me was "like you care" i care so much and you know that, i'm so sorry for being so flakey lately. i love you and i really really wish i had expressed that more to you recently ♥ :'( I love you babyyyy. Even when I didn't respond to your texts they always made me smile. I wish I would've heard your voice more in these past few weeks...hell the past few months. Def wont be forgiving myself anytime soon for not being there for you like I promised and like I used to be. Wish we had lived closer and we could've met. You're allowed to creep on me anytime from spirit world bby :* ♥ aaf boo~ And the next time I go to a psychic you better come through to me. I've all ready got one guardian angel allegedly lolol. I will die if I see a psychic and they say "I'm getting...a Wayne..and something about cups?" So you better do it babez! Gunna miss you so hard :/ i just remembered how i used to think you were asian. we had so many good laughs and good talks. come back  me you and tally are going to have quite a meet up on the other-side i guess 

 butthead you owe me one. 
 September 23
 Tom Melange Jeter
 if you're are lucky
 i mighhhhht come to ny and take you out to dinner

 September 23
 Marissa O'Connor
 lolwhat
 haha aw
 that would be cute

 September 23
 Tom Melange Jeter
 best night of out lives tbh



i just called your phone like 10 times to hear your voice on the voicemail. probably the most i ever dialed your number. i'm an asshole. i'm sorry. i love you.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i like that melange was pimpin these fuckin ho's.


----------



## We are all ONE

lol - I got axcited and was trying to google  Damon Wayons from in living color and his many wives then rememebered it was ' I have 5 jobs...'
oh well


----------



## papa

please keep the comments in here on a level that this thread deserves...


----------



## D n A

sorry papa. meant no disrespect.

hope y'all are holding up okay. it makes me feel not so good when everyone else is down.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Tom Melange Jeter
cooking hot wangs
COME OVER
SLUMBER PARTY TEEHEE

Tom Melange Jeter
when im at the bar
im going to tell girls WHATS UR JOB
then they are going to ask me
and ima be like OH NOT A BIG DEAL BUT I WORK FOR LIL WAYNE
then they are going to be like NUH UH SHUT UP
*flashes buuisness card
*gets raped by bitches

oh melange


----------



## slushy muddy water

i like how his last post was lol


----------



## We are all ONE

slushy muddy water said:


> i like how his last post was lol


and it was quoting yours truly!
his 2nd to last post was a facepalm

RIP my nig


----------



## slushy muddy water

^i noticed that too


----------



## marissaaaaaa

why aren't we blacklighted yet


----------



## ChickenScratch

We are all ONE said:


> his 2nd to last post was a facepalm



yea, when i was all tripolar ranting earlier i thought about posting it.  but refrained.

he'd appreciate the irony though.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

alas, i feel slightly a little bit better. the last thing i did say to him was actually " you" and he liked it on facebook.
phew.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Man, this is sad. RIP Melange.

I've had too many friends die lately. I didn't know him in person, but we talked plenty. It's fucked up, because it easily could have been me. I've really cleaned my act up alot over the last 18 months and all of these deaths, on here and the people that I knew in personally, make me want to change but it also makes me feel hopeless, like I'll never beat this thing. Drug addiction is the best and worst thing in this world to me. It's so fucked up.

So many of us need to get better, but it is so hard. Most people just don't understand...but that's why I've been on this message board for a decade now. People here understand my sickness and my weaknesses.

I hope I get to meet you when I move on, too, Melange. You were a truly funny, intelligent person and you seemed to me to have a good heart as well.

Peace out for this life, bro.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I just opened Facebook and saw his profile again...I can't not cry now.  I'll always miss you man.  

RIP Tom.


----------



## Seyer

nekointheclouds said:


> Tom, TC isnt the same with out you. Not. At. All.



This ^


TC crew misses you, Tom


----------



## marissaaaaaa

his mom posted this on his FB today
"Here are Toms Details....this saturday...viewing from 12-2 then service at 2...Bennett Funeral Home 14301 Ashbrook Parkway Chesterfield VA 23832

in lieu of flowers the Mcshin Foundation is accepting donations for Thomas since he didnt have insurance. McShin Foundation 2300 Dumbarton Rd Richmond VA 23228 mcshinfoundation.org"

i wish i could go to the funeral. or send some flowers


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I like how it feels that melange is still here because I see his icon everywhere.

Great coping mechanism imo.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm going to be out of the city this weekend, otherwise I'd be going.  I really wish I could too.


----------



## papa

I really hope that Tally and melange are hanging out right now......♥ RIP my niggas ♥


----------



## JV

i havent been on bl in what seems like ages and for some reason, decided to visit today.  

RIP melange.


----------



## Keaton

TALLY's death still hasn't fully set in with me..This is just too much.
Stay safe everyone..
RIP Tom


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Carl Landrover said:


> What?
> 
> This is one dude that I actually thought I would meet one day and chill with. This feels like it should be a joke.
> 
> Melange gone? I'm still not used to not having Tally around....
> 
> 
> RIP buddy. I'll assemble for you



wait what TALLY DIED?!?!

RIP MELANGE BREDREN - get ya drank awwwwn...

 sad times.


----------



## papa

Tally died in late August,...the 30th..right after his birthday....

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/587665-RIP-Chris-(TALLY)


----------



## -Guido-

GenericMind said:


> I'm so fucking disgusted with this entire message board right now I can't even put it into words. I'm disgusted for every post in the LoungeI responded to glorifying irresponsible behavior and you all should be too.



Fucking leave then. You shouldn't be disgusted. The posts here never glorified irresponsible behavior, this forum serves as an outlet for people to cry out whatever is on their mind without fear of judgement. It one the few refuges for drug user where he doesn't have to worry about being called a junkie, a crackhead, a tweeker, a drunk, or a fucking bum.

I guarantee you if The Lounge wasn't here our fellow Lounge Rat might of took his life much sooner.


----------



## Owl Eyed

melange bb, im getting cupped for you tonight.

but i aint pouring nothing for my nigga.
only because i know you'd yell at me if i poured some out.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Thank you Guido, I feel the same way. Im in no way disgusted with the lounge or this site, and the people here who over dose like tally and Tom knew what they were doing. Im not saying they chose to overdose, but they had support. But fucking sometimes all the support in the world isnt enough.


----------



## beagleboy

I really liked Tom...........I told non-BL lounge friends about him


----------



## chinky

damn man this shit sucks..whats eerie is the first thing i looked at today was the shrine and then i come here and see yet anothe addition..this is like the 4th person ive know and talked to on here in the past 2months if that..it might be even more then 4 it could be 5...did he die of an OD? or i should say are we 100% sure thats what it was and not just speculating?


RIP bro this cups for you


----------



## marissaaaaaa

no forreal like why aren't we doing blacklight right now. and they didn't do that for tally either. this is bullshit. do loungerats not get the same mourning? like wth.


----------



## Busty St Clare

From all reports the code hasn't been written to allow the new update to be changed. It isn't that Melange or any one else is unworthy. Best more now to change your avatar in support.


----------



## papa

I'll try to explain the blacklight situation very briefly because I don't want to take away from the spirit of this thread. And, it is something we have seen in the past and we would like to see this same tribute to our recently departed. 

We have recently upgraded the site software to the latest version. To turn the skin black will require extensive modifications to re-color the icons and all the border formats of the skin. this is something that has not yet been done on the version we are using. It can't be done at the click of a mouse. All the senior staff is aware of the Blacklight format concern. For now, let's let these memorial threads that we have created and posted in, be the tribute to our departed loved ones. These threads will live forever and will be a much more worthy tribute than just blacking the site skin for a few days..


----------



## marissaaaaaa

ah ok. i thought they were like...just not doing it.
my bad.


----------



## claire22

I'm sorry I didn't respond to your last post on my wall about us getting married, lol. RIP bud, you were a top bloke, I'll cup it out for ya. And lastly, G'DAY MATE! From an Aussie sheila.


----------



## n3ophy7e

marissaaaaaa said:


> ah ok. i thought they were like...just not doing it.
> my bad.


Yeah, we would've done it for both Tally and melange if we could  


Still can't believe this is real. Fuck


----------



## Seyer

I love you, Tom.


----------



## zekethemusicman

goddamn this is fucking sad.  Stay safe out there ladies and gentlemen!  These threads are getting terribly too common.  Im gonna go get my cup on too, Tom.  I never knew you or talked to you personally, but i do hope that you can now rest from whatever life has thrown at you.  Rest In Peace my friend


----------



## drscience

im assembling team h for us buddy. i tossed a bag of h and poured some box wine into the creek by my house in your honor. (its a very 
serene and picturesque creek) 

RIP mang. 

damn this is too much. too too much


----------



## -Guido-

A year ago melange had sent me a message, pretty fucking serious. I'm pretty sure he was going to do something he thought was best considering the pain and bullshit he was going through but I managed to talk him down. There were times after that where I would be on the edge and he always managed to get me to stop from relapsing or poisoning myself.

This forum is a beacon of hope in the other wise mundane and shitty life a lot of us live. It isn't easy living life in a world where you are demonized for putting substances in your body that make you happy.

I might not post as much as I do but I am in this forum everyday reading and laughing. My girlfriend recently left me for no reason and I remain sober and alive right now because of this forum. That's why everyone posts here; Because they can forget their troubles to some degree, enjoy a laugh, and not have to worry about being called out for being under the influence. Everyone can be themselves here. That's why melange posted here, I posted here, Tally posted here, it's why everyone posts here.

One of my few regrets was not being able to kick back with melange or Tally. I wouldn't of been able to get high but I could of had a few wine coolers, took my methadone dose, popped a benadryl, and smoked a few Parliament Lights. Melange was a fucking bro and knew how to make everyone laugh.


----------



## Seyer

Great post!



-Guido- said:


> Melange was a fucking bro and knew how to make everyone laugh.



Quoted for mother fuckin TRUTH!


----------



## axl blaze

-Guido- said:


> Fucking leave then. You shouldn't be disgusted. The posts here never glorified irresponsible behavior, this forum serves as an outlet for people to cry out whatever is on their mind without fear of judgement. It one the few refuges for drug user where he doesn't have to worry about being called a junkie, a crackhead, a tweeker, a drunk, or a fucking bum.
> 
> I guarantee you if The Lounge wasn't here our fellow Lounge Rat might of took his life much sooner.



Guido... let me just say out of respect that I have never agreed with you more in a poast of yours


----------



## Lucy Noeno

fuck feels like this some sort of gang with two well liked guys dying long before their time in a short period.

You motherfuckers will always be my brothers any of you OD's I will kill you so hard you will die to death.


----------



## kytnism

agreed.

respect guido. 



...kytnism...


----------



## rath

Death is at your doorstep,
It will steal your innocence,
But, it will not steal your substance,
You are not alone in this,
As brothers we will stand and we will hold your hand.


----------



## lostNfound

I used to think you were a right cunt, but you're alright.


----------



## JB

axl blaze said:


> Guido... let me just say out of respect that I have never agreed with you more in a poast of yours


Ditto.


----------



## GenericMind

-Guido- said:


> Fucking leave then. You shouldn't be disgusted. The posts here never glorified irresponsible behavior, this forum serves as an outlet for people to cry out whatever is on their mind without fear of judgement. It one the few refuges for drug user where he doesn't have to worry about being called a junkie, a crackhead, a tweeker, a drunk, or a fucking bum.
> 
> I guarantee you if The Lounge wasn't here our fellow Lounge Rat might of took his life much sooner.



Yeah, well, it's an easy scapegoat when you're pissed off.


----------



## Lysis

2011: The year half the Loungers die. This sucks. I didn't know him, but he brought the lulz on the Lounge.

Stop dying, assholes. Some of us modfags come here to enjoy your lulz and you are RUINING IT BY DYING.


----------



## Lysis

-Guido- said:


> A year ago melange had sent me a message, pretty fucking serious. I'm pretty sure he was going to do something he thought was best considering the pain and bullshit he was going through but I managed to talk him down. There were times after that where I would be on the edge and he always managed to get me to stop from relapsing or poisoning myself.
> 
> This forum is a beacon of hope in the other wise mundane and shitty life a lot of us live. It isn't easy living life in a world where you are demonized for putting substances in your body that make you happy.
> 
> I might not post as much as I do but I am in this forum everyday reading and laughing. My girlfriend recently left me for no reason and I remain sober and alive right now because of this forum. That's why everyone posts here; Because they can forget their troubles to some degree, enjoy a laugh, and not have to worry about being called out for being under the influence. Everyone can be themselves here. That's why melange posted here, I posted here, Tally posted here, it's why everyone posts here.
> 
> One of my few regrets was not being able to kick back with melange or Tally. I wouldn't of been able to get high but I could of had a few wine coolers, took my methadone dose, popped a benadryl, and smoked a few Parliament Lights. Melange was a fucking bro and knew how to make everyone laugh.



Amen. The Lounge used to make me laugh even when I was at my lowest points in the past years. I  the Lounge.


----------



## gloeek

"Fuck that. I love you more than her-I'll protect you like Snape." -melange

"I guess I'll have to come to Florida and serenade you with a game of naked quidditch." -melange



he was such a charmer...fer realz.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

man this sucks.  good vibes going out to his family right now.

what is going on lounge?  stop fuckin dying already.  it sucks.


----------



## slortaone

i miss you my bro, chirp back.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

-Guido- said:


> A year ago melange had sent me a message, pretty fucking serious. I'm pretty sure he was going to do something he thought was best considering the pain and bullshit he was going through but I managed to talk him down.
> This forum is a beacon of hope in the other wise mundane and shitty life a lot of us live. It isn't easy living life in a world where you are demonized for putting substances in your body that make you happy.
> 
> 
> One of my few regrets was not being able to kick back with melange or Tally. Melange was a fucking bro and knew how to make everyone laugh.


 i second those notions. i was talking to a good friend about this yesterday and she said something that put things into a bit of perspective for me:
 "You can only be grateful by giving yourself the benefit of the doubt that you helped him make it through this past year. But it wasn't your fault, sometimes our demons win."

i tried really hard to be a good friend and support system, but lately i wasn't. being a psych major and helping people like him not end up like this being my career goal, obviously i've been partially playing the blame game with myself...that i could've/should've done more, that i've been too focused on myself lately and not helping out my friend enough. but what she said helped ease that a little.

fuck man. reading back through our fb messages (it won't show me anything before march though ) i see i did try damn hard. man...why didn't you fucking listen! just go see a fucking awesome shrinky dink for christ sakes.


----------



## Seyer

I just looked through my FB messages with Tom. I never replied to the last one he sent me because I truly dont remember ever seeing it. It says "help me out man"  I wouldve done everything in my power to help you, brother. I love you.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Tom and I had some great talks recently.. im so glad nothing was held back..

This thread has grown so fast, Tom was loved by so many.... RIP

forever waynecup


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Bill

Wow, this is unbelievable 
I don't even know what to say


----------



## Apostacious

Damn, after browsing the lounge for the first time in 6 months I read that both Tally and melange died... that really sucks.  They were really a large part of what made the lounge great back in the day.  Bleh..


----------



## -Guido-

marissaaaaaa said:


> i second those notions. i was talking to a good friend about this yesterday and she said something that put things into a bit of perspective for me:
> "You can only be grateful by giving yourself the benefit of the doubt that you helped him make it through this past year. But it wasn't your fault, sometimes our demons win."
> 
> i tried really hard to be a good friend and support system, but lately i wasn't. being a psych major and helping people like him not end up like this being my career goal, obviously i've been partially playing the blame game with myself...that i could've/should've done more, that i've been too focused on myself lately and not helping out my friend enough. but what she said helped ease that a little.
> 
> fuck man. reading back through our fb messages (it won't show me anything before march though ) i see i did try damn hard. man...why didn't you fucking listen! just go see a fucking awesome shrinky dink for christ sakes.



Trust me, talking to him was more than enough. It's incredible how much just paying someone a few minutes of your time can make them feel a little better. A shrink doesn't work for some people because the way they see it, the shrink is being paid to listen to them. They just want someone to take the time, out of concern, and from the heart, to listen and talk to them. You did good, don't feel like you didn't do enough.


----------



## Pillthrill

His mom posted something really sad and beautiful on facebook....

"Thomas I did everything I could to try and help you get better, I have fought so many battles for you, we were making progress, we just ran out of time, I am so glad I was home with you last week, I know you were so worried about me going to Afghanistan but now you will protect me from above, I will never forget when you said you just wanted to put me in a bottle and protect me"


----------



## Seyer

She also posted this:



> Nice Thomas was messing with me just now, I went in his room to read some of his papers and get on his computer, the lights started flickering like mom get out of my room, so I ignored them I said Ill leave in a minute, but the lights flickered and then completely went out, so I left his room got to the end of the stairs, looked up the stairs and his light was back on.....Ok Thomas but you know me Im going back in your room, Ill take a flashlight...poor Kristina she is scared but Thomas wont hurt us


----------



## slushy muddy water

^that made me smile with a sad face


----------



## Seyer

Same here. He didnt believe in life after death. Hmmmm.


----------



## slushy muddy water

he didnt believe in the zodiac either but we were the exact same thing
cancer fire tiger 
he told me that was gay
i was 3 days older than him
he told me he liked older women

i miss that crazy guy


----------



## Seyer

Dont we all...


----------



## DoctorShop

Sat staring at this reply box for ages. Still don't know what to say. Hurts a lot.

We never even met in real life. We were though. He was still my niggz though.

greenranger.jpg

tws


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

thanks for posting that PT.....

god its not any easier today than it was yesterday or the day before....

But little things like that... thank you.


----------



## D n A

tweakyb said:


> She also posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Thomas was messing with me just now, I went in his room to read some of his papers and get on his computer, the lights started flickering like mom get out of my room, so I ignored them I said Ill leave in a minute, but the lights flickered and then completely went out, so I left his room got to the end of the stairs, looked up the stairs and his light was back on.....Ok Thomas but you know me Im going back in your room, Ill take a flashlight...poor Kristina she is scared but Thomas wont hurt us
Click to expand...


Whoah..


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Tom


----------



## Yakuza

R.I.P. Melange


----------



## lonewolf13

awww fuck. i was hoping this wasn't true. 

goodbye Bro. 

another bluelight angel to watch over the rest of us asshats.


----------



## lonewolf13

Ground Control to Major Tom
Ground Control to Major Tom
Take your protein pills and put your helmet on

Ground Control to Major Tom
Commencing countdown, engines on
Check ignition and may God’s love be with you

Spoken:
Ten, Nine, Eight, Seven, Six, Five, Four, Three, Two, One, Lift-off

This is Ground Control to Major Tom
You’ve really made the grade
And the papers want to know whose shirts you wear
Now it’s time to leave the capsule if you dare

“This is Major Tom to Ground Control
I’m stepping through the door
And I’m floating in a most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today

For here
am I sitting in my tin can
Far above the world
Planet Earth is blue
And there’s nothing I can do

Though I’m past one hundred thousand miles
I’m feeling very still
And I think my spaceship knows which way to go
Tell my dog I love her very much (she knows!)
Ground Control to Major Tom
Your circuit’s dead, there’s something wrong
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear me, Major Tom?
Can you hear....

“ am I floating round my tin can
Far above the Moon
Planet Earth is blue
And there’s nothing I can do.?


----------



## Seyer

Miss you, Tom


----------



## gloeek

I keep looking at my phone every few mins looking for a text from him or a million missed calls, but there's nothing. godddamnit.


----------



## panic in paradise

tweakyb said:


> Same here. He didnt believe in life after death. Hmmmm.



if it is so, 
forty days of peace from the day we begin leaving, will help settle.

RIP


----------



## gloeek

Everyone please keep his mom in your thoughts. They were so close. She took care of him every step of the way.


----------



## slortaone

hes been on my mind nonstop since he passed, my deepest sympathies to his mom and the rest of his family. 

i hope you're doing alright gloeek. 

i miss you man.


----------



## watsons torment

FUCK...  RIP melange.  he was a funny dude. very sad news indeed.






waynecup4eva.


----------



## cletus

Fuck me rigid, not another one. RIP Melange you were one of the decent fuckers I knew on here. 

Sad fucking day.


----------



## We are all ONE

goddamnit already
if only


----------



## papa

Rest in Peace My Brother...


----------



## kaywholed




----------



## papa

Lounge ----> Bluelight Shrine..

RIP Melange...


----------



## kaywholed




----------



## papa

I'm still thinking about you Tom...I hope you have found the peace you wanted...I'll never forget you..


----------



## Summer64

Hello all, this is Tom Jeter's mom.  Yes unforuntately Tom was found in his bed October 24th. Two of his friends found him, appeared he had died sometime in the middle of the night.

Thank u all for being his friend.  He spent more time here than anywhere.

Now, for the horrible part and I hope you all listen well, autopsy report is not back yet , but appears someone has started some new trend of taking lots of Immodium to get a narcotic effect, well, it appears, lots of immodium and alcohol killed Tom, I will let you know for sure when tests are back, but would u all quit looking for a new way before you die as well,he was my best buddy, I dont know how I will make it.  My number is 804-310-9852 and my email is govtmarketing@aol.com.  He really wanted to sell those bracelets.  Im going to contact some people to see if we can legally do that, if so, Tom didnt have any insurance so what better way to raise money for his funeral costs than to sell what he wanted to sell;\\

Oh by the way, Taffy went to live with his good friend Henry, she has two and a half acres to run and another dog to play with, she is so happy and the new owners are so good to her, Tom would be happy, I am deploying overseas or else I would have kept her

Again, thanks for being Toms friend


----------



## Seyer

Again, I am deeply sorry for your loss. We lost an amazing friend and you lost an amazing son who we will never forget. We loved Tom here and he will continue to live in our hearts for the rest of our lives.

We love you, Tom


----------



## Summer64

when was it


----------



## Pharcyde

i assume you dont know how to pm and were talking to me

the day he told me he took a huge dose of lopermide and sent me text around 415am that said 
night night


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Tom was an amazing person and even though i never met him (we had plans to meet soon), he brought many smiles to my face and lots of laughs. He was a special person with an amazing glow. I got to know him much better in the last few months and was quite concerned for him. I expressed how much I cared about him the last time we spoke. RIP tom. I miss you.


----------



## ugly

Summer64 said:


> Hello all, this is Tom Jeter's mom.  Yes unforuntately Tom was found in his bed October 24th. Two of his friends found him, appeared he had died sometime in the middle of the night.
> 
> Thank u all for being his friend.  He spent more time here than anywhere.
> 
> Now, for the horrible part and I hope you all listen well, autopsy report is not back yet , but appears someone has started some new trend of taking lots of Immodium to get a narcotic effect, well, it appears, lots of immodium and alcohol killed Tom, I will let you know for sure when tests are back, but would u all quit looking for a new way before you die as well,he was my best buddy, I dont know how I will make it.  My number is 804-310-9852 and my email is govtmarketing@aol.com.  He really wanted to sell those bracelets.  Im going to contact some people to see if we can legally do that, if so, Tom didnt have any insurance so what better way to raise money for his funeral costs than to sell what he wanted to sell;\\
> 
> Oh by the way, Taffy went to live with his good friend Henry, she has two and a half acres to run and another dog to play with, she is so happy and the new owners are so good to her, Tom would be happy, I am deploying overseas or else I would have kept her
> 
> Again, thanks for being Toms friend



I don't know if you can get private messages yet as a greenlighter, but I want to say that my heart is for you. My kids are my everything and I don't think there is any one who knows real grief the way a mother does after losing her son. I hope you find some peace eventually and even though we are total strangers, I send my love and support. Comfort be.


----------



## effie

^ greenlighters can send pms with the new version of the forum..

I am so sorry for your loss, Summer64. I didn't know Tom, but I knew he was well-loved here, and my boyfriend Evad/Dave died 2 months ago and now shares this shrine with Tom - so I can understand some of what you are going through. There are no words to adequately express what I want to say, but I am sending you all my love. I am so sorry


----------



## papa

I think about you everyday, Tom....RIP my friend... We all loved you and I hope you know that...


----------



## Mysterier

RIP, buddy...


----------



## badfish45

Summer64 said:


> Hello all, this is Tom Jeter's mom. Yes unforuntately Tom was found in his bed October 24th. Two of his friends found him, appeared he had died sometime in the middle of the night.
> 
> Thank u all for being his friend. He spent more time here than anywhere.
> 
> Now, for the horrible part and I hope you all listen well, autopsy report is not back yet , but appears someone has started some new trend of taking lots of Immodium to get a narcotic effect, well, it appears, lots of immodium and alcohol killed Tom, I will let you know for sure when tests are back, but would u all quit looking for a new way before you die as well,he was my best buddy, I dont know how I will make it. My number is 804-310-9852 and my email is govtmarketing@aol.com. He really wanted to sell those bracelets. Im going to contact some people to see if we can legally do that, if so, Tom didnt have any insurance so what better way to raise money for his funeral costs than to sell what he wanted to sell;\\
> 
> Oh by the way, Taffy went to live with his good friend Henry, she has two and a half acres to run and another dog to play with, she is so happy and the new owners are so good to her, Tom would be happy, I am deploying overseas or else I would have kept her
> 
> Again, thanks for being Toms friend


I read your post in our new members introduction, and it really sunk my heart. I'm sure you will find out who they are, but we also have an active member who was the mother of a bluelighter, she hangs around the dark side, and is an absolutely wonderful person. Please check out that thread that I posted in your intro, and even The Dark Side. They have helped me through the worst of times. Best wishes to you and your family  And hun if you need to talk my email is on my profile, dont be afraid to talk to me, we're all here for you.


----------



## love2party

I always saw your posts around but I not never got to know you...it's a shame...wish u where still here you seemed like a real cool guy, anyways Rest in Peace


----------



## hyroller

funniest dude... and a charmer to boot... so I am behind the times, but this is my RIP to yet another quality BLer. better late than never 

and I have to agree with L2R....*stop dying, cunts!!*


----------



## chuchu

Really horrible news i knew him on blacklight and the lounge. All in all its been a rough few months on bl.


----------



## carl

R.I.P. Tom.
You will be missed buddy.


----------



## lonewolf13

hey melange. i'm getting cupped buddy .   you and tally and the others. watch over us asshats.


----------



## papa

we're having a party in tinychat for you tonight.....we miss you tom....


----------



## chinky

still cant believe this either


----------



## papa

I miss you melange..


----------



## Bomboclat

Missin ya, my nigga


----------



## Seyer

Melange


----------



## slortaone

i miss you brother.


----------



## papa

thinking about you Tom..


----------



## tambourine-man

Tom was one of the funniest guys on the board. 

Fitting that typing 'waynecup' into Google gives this result second.

RIP


----------



## Seyer

Tom, a 32 year old hit on me on Tuesday. That made me think of you. I know how much you love older women


----------



## chinky




----------



## papa

as the end of the year passed,..I thought of you my friend.  I miss you very much..♥


----------



## Seyer

Its insane how much I miss you, Tom. The very memory of you is keeping me alive. Love you bro


----------



## slortaone

i thought about you alot today. fuck, i miss you bro.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Owl Eyed

.


----------



## gloeek

Melange's Song:

I found a song I bet you sang
When your first love slipped away.
And those letters on your hand,
Say life wasn't meant to be this way.

And even if we share our stories
It won't make this okay
Only remember, remember

I am more than the sparrows, I cannot fall
And I will not sell for their little bit of change.

Nothing is covered that won't be relieved.
Nothing is hidden that will not be known.
What I tell you in the dark should be said in the light.
What I whisper to you softly...he'd be saying.

I am more than the sparrows, I cannot fall.
And I will not sell for their little bit of change

Do not be afraid of those who kill our bodies
Do not be afraid they cannot kill our souls.
I will not lie in the grave. I won't be taken. 

..............................................................................

Tom, my love, this is for you. I miss you soo much. I have dreams about you almost every night. I wake up and get a good cry out for the day, but I end up in tears 90% of the time. And it seems like no one really gets it. I will NEVER ever forget you. Someday we will be reunited and we can finally get married and be together forever. I LOVE YOU!
love, Erika


----------



## Seyer

I love and miss you Tom. Keeping the niggawatts alive for you, brother


----------



## Owl Eyed

.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Melange was awesome and will be sorely missed.


----------



## DexterMeth

It's jacked up.  I always think about him when I see a bottle of loperamide.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol

hey melange. its friday night and ready to get cupped. got my 211's and vodka. i thought about getting some boxed wine. but then i remembered the horrible heartburn it gives me. 

anyways jsut stopped by to see you and tally. 

you guys take care.

i miss you guys


----------



## Owl Eyed

.


----------



## jam uh weezy

damn bro...take care.


----------



## chinky

just stopped by to say whats up to you and chris

hope your doin alrite man..


----------



## gloeek

take my breath away


----------



## ugly

I took Melange's phone number out of my phone today. I don't know why I did it today or why I did it at all. I don't feel right about it either way. But that's what happened. I thought I would mention it... I miss Melange. I took the number out so I wouldn't keep seeing it. It hurts either way.


----------



## Bomboclat

Miss you buddy 
Thought about you earlier today.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Found this in my inbox... 




Wish I could get a reply.


----------



## lonewolf13

hey buddy, wasssup? i'm gettin' cupped tonight. just thought i'd drop in and say hi.   i'm gonna go visit tally too.  take care wherever you are man.


----------



## Seyer

Watching Chris Rocks Never Scared stand up, think about you bro. Dont buy drugs, buy some rims.


----------



## Pharcyde

.


----------



## lonewolf13

hey buddy, just stopping by to say hi, and gettin' ready to slam a few 211's after i do some yardwork, that way i'll have earned them


----------



## junglejuice

Waynecup springs eternal


----------



## Owl Eyed

.


----------



## chinky

just stopped by to you and chris...

i still cant believe both of you are gone


----------



## lonewolf13

fuck i miss my drinking buddy. 

next time i'mma get some boxed wine buddy. i'll pour out a glass for you. right now its 211's and vodka, my staple :D


----------



## lonewolf13

heard it mighta been your bday today. hpb buddy.


----------



## Bomboclat

Happy birthday, man. 
Miss you like crazy


----------



## Seyer

.


----------



## lilczey

I still think about u tom alot man

Wayne cup for life...

Imma bout to eat my dinner and drink this tall boy..

Imma pour sum out for u muh nigga.. 

~R.est I.n P.eace~ my nigga


----------



## herbavore

I just talked to your mom. She made it through her deployment and is home. She misses you so terribly. She says your sisters are still struggling. She is an amazing woman but you already knew that.


----------



## lonewolf13

damn. in a lil' over amonth from now its gonna have been a year.


----------



## Bambooshoot

RIP Melange. You will be sorely missed


----------



## slortaone

yo mang, uve been on my mind alot latly. almost a year.

you're still sorely missed.


----------



## Seyer

Word ^

Once again, I watched Chris Rocks Never Scared and poured one out for you


----------



## lonewolf13

man its already been a year.


----------



## lonewolf13

hey buddy, i'm gonna get cupped tonight. i'll drink one for you and tally. :D


----------



## tricomb

Rest in Peace M


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Tom, you motherfucker.


----------



## Bill

I miss Melange too, what a fucking guy
Tally and him were so fucking unique and had so much potential, so sad to lose two very fucking awesome guys so soon

Hope there is a heaven for a gangster


----------



## Hammilton

I feel awful, I talked to Melange tons, more than just about anyone else for a long time.  I didn't hear anything about this until today, over a year late.

I hope his family has everything they need.

What ever happened to greying out bluelight when these things happen?


----------



## slortaone




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Hammilton said:


> What ever happened to greying out bluelight when these things happen?



From what I remember Blacklight is done once a year or at a specified time rather than immediately after every loss. 




Miss you Tom


----------



## lonewolf13

saw this






and thought about you.

havent had boxed wine in a while. may pick some up next time 'round


----------



## panic in paradise

rest in peace brother


----------



## lonewolf13

ur still my nigerian counterpart. i hope you take care of Muggzzz


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Uggh. Rest in peace, Melange. You were always one of my favorite posters and I hate it that you're gone.


----------



## lonewolf13

tell muggz and tally to get cuppped.


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet you guys get to see the best view of the supermoon, up there in heaven and shit.


----------



## Seyer

Got cupped as fuck on Sunday. Miss you man


----------



## drscience

Heard a L'il Wayne track today and thought of you.  (I saw Bruce Lee in my mind instantly)


----------



## ugly

Happy Birthday, Melange... you are NOT forgotten.


----------



## Bill

^ Nevar
Assembled always


----------



## ugly

bless ya bill


----------



## drscience

HBD Tom  

I assembled in your honor.


----------



## Owl Eyed

i miss you, melange.


----------



## Beautiful Mess

Rip ?


----------



## claire22

Thought about you today. Still have your Mum on Facebook. She seems to be holding up better. So sad...x


----------



## lonewolf13

hope ur doggy is doing alright w/ her new family.  still need to get me some boxed wine. 211 drinker assembled.


----------



## papa

waynecup.jpg


----------



## CIA

Ain't no rest for the wicked, until we close our eyes for good...

We'll be there soon enough, buddy


----------



## guineaPig

HBD dude.


----------



## Bill

Oh shi, haps to deh burfs, I'm going to have to get properly assembled 
Tally, l-dub, and Melange will be throwing it down in thugs mansion tonight

Tally and Melange faces when lonewolf tries to put on some Conway Twitty after too much vodka and 211's


----------



## Pharcyde

Rip my nig


----------



## guppywily

I had the pleasure of meeting Tom when I went to rehab in 2006. 

I only just heard of his passing a few months ago, and today I stumble across an unrelated article that led me here. Pretty strange.

RIP Tom


----------



## zephyr

Rip


----------

